# Clearing Out After Years of Gaming



## Squab12345 (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi,
I am looking to sell off all of my old Warhammer stuff.
Some of it is pretty poorly painted but not so bad that it cannot just be painted over.
I’d like everything to be bought in lots rather than selling everything individually but I may be able to be persuaded.

Orcs and Goblins -£25
18 Goblin Spearman
20 Goblin Spearman
20 Goblin Bowman
8 Goblin Spider riders 
Hut from Battle of skull pass as well as other objective markers
On sprue –
15 Goblin Bowman
28 Goblin Spearman

Misc-£10
Paint Set-
Brushes
Modelling Bushes-New
Plastic Cutters
Misc Paints- 45 in total
Cocktail Sticks
Lots Of Bitz

Books-
40k-5th edition Rulebook-£5
Fantasy-8th edition Rulebook (Full colour Copy)-£20
Codex-40k Orks -£7.50
Codex-Imperial Guard-£7.50

Small Case-No Foam-£15
Large Case-With Foam -£25
Limited Edition Skull Dice-£3

Dark Elves-25
25 Crossbowman
1 sorceress
1 Assassin
1 repeater crossbow 
1 repeater crossbow (unassembled)
20 Black Ark Corsairs (some partially unbuilt but painted)
Orks (40k)-120
1 Stompa (no arms)
1 Ork Warboss
Ghazgull (Unassembled)
Big Mek (with force field)
5 Nobz (very well painted)
5 Burnas (unpainted)
1 Truck
Looted Wagon
2 Killa Kans (1 assembled 1 unassembled)
61 ork boys 
7 commandoes + Snikrot (missing components)
1 Battlewagon (partially assembled I believe all the components are there) 

Space Marines-£30
Space Marine Commander
13 space marines
Dreadnought
1 Attack Bike 
Vindicator

Imperial Guard-£100
Leman Russ Executioner 
Heavy Weapon Teams Box
2 Battle force Boxes
1 Box full of imperial guard troops sorted and filed
1 Imperial Guard Commissar (finecast)

£45 worth of games workshop vouchers £35

Postage is not included but collection is also available in Woking, Surrey
Postage is only to the UK. 

You can find images of most of the items here http://squab.imgur.com/all/
Please PM me if you are interested.
Thanks


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Pm sent


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

PM incoming


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

Squab12345 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Misc-£10
> Paint Set-
> ...


PM sent

EDIT: looks like a wast of time guys, Last Activity of OP was: 08-25-12


----------

